
What To Do With Failed Startup IP? - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/06/what-to-do-with-failed-startup-ip/
======
wheels
This is something that I've debated a lot personally. I've thought of setting
up an arrangement similar in spirit to the FreeQt agreement between KDE e.V.
and Trolltech (<http://www.kde.org/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php>). On the
one hand, it gives customers some assurance that in the case of integrating
with your product and it going belly-up that they've still got a means of
using the technology; on the other it means that some of your own customers
would be rooting for you to fail.

